# SWiM 16 setup



## -Draino- (May 19, 2008)

I am confused as to how the SWiM 16 works off of the 2 8-way splitters. The SWiM 16 allows me to have 16 "tuners" but if I did have 16 tuners it seems that I would need to use splitter somewhere after the 2 8-way splitters? Wouldn't the DECA power supply take up one of the 8-way ports?

What if I had 8 DVR's? They would all only need 1 wire for a total of 8 wires but how would I know what 4 to put on what 8-way splitter? It seems that if I just had 8 wires coming out of the house I could put all 8 on 1 8-way splitter!!! And if I did, what would happen?

I suppose the same could be said if I had 4 DVR's and 8 regular tuners. How would I know that 4 of those wires are for 2 tuners each?

Seems very easy to get messed up hooking up the wires to the 8-ways, because I could have any mix and match wire setup. 3 DVR's + 2 on one splitter, 2 DVR's + 4 on one splitter.....


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

The SWiM-16 consists of two SWiM-8s plus a bridge for DECA. The SWiM-16 has 2 SWiM outputs: SWM1/PWR and SWM2. You can only put 8 tuners on SWM1/PWR and 8 tuners on SWM2.

If you had only DVRs, you would only put 4 lines on each splitter. If you go over 8 tuners on one splitter, then you will have problems receiving sat signals on some of your DVRs/receivers.

There is little chance that someone will have 16 receivers connected to a SWiM-16; usually there will be at least one DVR. In that case, there would be one spot left on one of the splitters for the coax that goes to the DECA for internet.


----------



## -Draino- (May 19, 2008)

David Ortiz said:


> The SWiM-16 consists of two SWiM-8s plus a bridge for DECA. The SWiM-16 has 2 SWiM outputs: SWM1/PWR and SWM2. You can only put 8 tuners on SWM1/PWR and 8 tuners on SWM2.
> 
> If you had only DVRs, you would only put 4 lines on each splitter. If you go over 8 tuners on one splitter, then you will have problems receiving sat signals on some of your DVRs/receivers.
> 
> There is little chance that someone will have 16 receivers connected to a SWiM-16; usually there will be at least one DVR. In that case, there would be one spot left on one of the splitters for the coax that goes to the DECA for internet.


Lets assume as you say there are DVR's in the mix, how do I know without knowing, what lines go to what receivers?

I am looking at my setup right now and AFAIK it looks like the DECA power supply is using one of the ports on one of the 8-way splitters. I have ZERO splitters in the house and ONLY the 2 8-ways on the outside.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

-Draino- said:


> Lets assume as you say there are DVR's in the mix, how do I know without knowing, what lines go to what receivers?
> 
> I am looking at my setup right now and AFAIK it looks like the DECA power supply is using one of the ports on one of the 8-way splitters. I have ZERO splitters in the house and ONLY the 2 8-ways on the outside.


If you don't know what line goes to what receiver...
Then I would recommend a trip to Home Depot, and pickup a coax-line identifier. (About $40).

You will connect a tester to one end of the line, and basically a color-coded beacon to the other end... that way you can identify which line is which.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

-Draino- said:


> how do I know without knowing...?


"you learn" [sorry]
Either use what Earl suggested, or do it "old school" and simply pull a coax off the splitter and see which receiver lost signal. Then mark the cable.


----------



## -Draino- (May 19, 2008)

veryoldschool said:


> "you learn" [sorry]
> Either use what Earl suggested, or do it "old school" and simply pull a coax off the splitter and see which receiver lost signal. Then mark the cable.


Nice....back to basics!!! Simple enough.

So the remaining question is....the DECA power supply, the tech said it didn't matter what port it used on the 8-way. He said it only mattered if I had a SWiM 8 but because it was a SWiM 16 it didn't matter. But that still means it's using 1 of the 8 ports on one of the splitters, so how can I have 16 tuners without using another splitter somewhere?


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

-Draino- said:


> Nice....back to basics!!! Simple enough.
> 
> So the remaining question is....the DECA power supply, the tech said it didn't matter what port it used on the 8-way. He said it only mattered if I had a SWiM 8 but because it was a SWiM 16 it didn't matter. But that still means it's using 1 of the 8 ports on one of the splitters, so how can I have 16 tuners without using another splitter somewhere?


If by "DECA power supply" you mean the DECA that connects to your router/switch for internet, then yes, it doesn't matter which splitter port is used. It also doesn't count as a tuner, so you can have 4 DVRs and the DECA for internet on one 8-way splitter. You can have 16 tuners on your splitters and the DECA for internet connection.


----------



## paul91 (Sep 28, 2006)

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=177308 post #4 or #6 shows the wiring for a swm16 that I followed and works like a charm

if you have a power inserter then you can connect it to the swm1/power port, if you have the power supply then connect it to the power port in between swm1 and swm2


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

I thought that the Power Inserter goes into the middle of the three ports on the side of the SWiM16. A Coax comes out of SWM1 of the SWiM16 and goes to the side port of the 8 way splitter and then you will have 8 output ports left to connect 8 coax cables which then can support 16 Tuners. 

A Coax then comes out of SWM2 and goes to the side port of the other 8 way splitter which can then provide another 8 coax cables supporting 16 tuners (however you can only have a total of 12 tuners supported by MRV or at least that will show up in your Playlist).


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

-Draino- said:


> Nice....back to basics!!! Simple enough.
> 
> So the remaining question is....the DECA power supply, the tech said it didn't matter what port it used on the 8-way. He said it only mattered if I had a SWiM 8 but because it was a SWiM 16 it didn't matter. But that still means it's using 1 of the 8 ports on one of the splitters, so how can I have 16 tuners without using another splitter somewhere?


I guess I could asks a few:
Does the PI "in question" power the SWiM-16? If so then it either goes into the "third connector" for DC only, "or" need to connect to the power passing leg of the splitter off SWiM output #1. If this PI has an IRD connector/label, then you can connect a receiver to it [not "losing" a port].
If you have a DVR connected to the 8-way splitter, this counts as two tuners, which again leaves a port free for either the PI or the DECA to router connection.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

richierich said:


> I thought....


We all get in trouble doing this.
There are two options for powering the SWiM-16: through output #1 or through the DC connector just for this.


----------



## -Draino- (May 19, 2008)

David Ortiz said:


> If by "DECA power supply" you mean the DECA that connects to your router/switch for internet, then yes, it doesn't matter which splitter port is used. It also doesn't count as a tuner, so you can have 4 DVRs and the DECA for internet on one 8-way splitter. You can have 16 tuners on your splitters and the DECA for internet connection.


I think I get it, 4 DVR's is only 4 wires on one of the splitters so the DECA power supply doesn't count. In this setup 5 ports are being used but that's OK because only 4 count.

And if NONE of my tuners are DVR's, just H24's, seems as though I can only have 15 if using a DECA power supply, *unless one of them MUST be a DVR*. In this case it all makes sense. I see no point in having 16 H24's networked together but I could have 16 H24's not networked.

Sorry for being so pig headed...just trying to get a grasp of the whole thing


----------



## -Draino- (May 19, 2008)

veryoldschool said:


> We all get in trouble doing this.
> There are two options for powering the SWiM-16: through output #1 or through the DC connector just for this.


:lol: Ya, because I already had 2 DVR's with 2 wires to each, it made it easy to use 1 of the wires for the power inserter and on the other DVR to use one of the wires for the DECA power supply!!!


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

-Draino- said:


> I think I get it, 4 DVR's is only 4 wires on one of the splitters so the DECA power supply doesn't count. In this setup 5 ports are being used but that's OK because only 4 count.
> 
> And if NONE of my tuners are DVR's, just H24's, seems as though I can only have 15 if using a DECA power supply, *unless one of them MUST be a DVR*. In this case it all makes sense. I see no point in having 16 H24's networked together but I could have 16 H24's not networked.
> 
> Sorry for being so pig headed...just trying to get a grasp of the whole thing


You could have 16 H24s and a DECA connected to your router, but would need an additional splitter to feed the DECA from one of the cables. Without a DVR you wouldn't have MRV but they could still be connected to your home network and access Media Share and TV Apps. Of course, this isn't a very likely configuration, but it should be possible.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

-Draino- said:


> :lol: Ya, because I already had 2 DVR's with 2 wires to each, it made it easy to use 1 of the wires for the power inserter and on the other DVR to use one of the wires for the* DECA power supply*!!!


:nono: :nono:
That's the SWiM PI, you dumby :lol:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

veryoldschool said:


> :nono: :nono:
> That's the SWiM PI, you dumby :lol:


!rolling !rolling !rolling


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

veryoldschool said:


> :nono: :nono:
> That's the SWiM PI, you Dummy :lol:


!rolling !rolling !rolling :lol:


----------



## -Draino- (May 19, 2008)

veryoldschool said:


> :nono: :nono:
> That's the SWiM PI, you dumby :lol:


Here's what happened. Old setup was HR24-500 with 2 BBC's, HR22-100 with 2 BBC's....rest of the receivers don't matter.

Of the 2 wires on the HR22-100, 1 was cut and used for the 29vdc the other one was used for the DECA to the receiver.

Of the 2 wires on the HR24-500, 1 went to the DECA power supply for the Router/Switch and the other was used straight to the receiver.

Clean, sweet and no extra cable to run and NO SPLITTERS. All my coax cables are home runs to either a DECA or to a receiver


----------



## jpitlick (Apr 19, 2007)

richierich said:


> I thought that the Power Inserter goes into the middle of the three ports on the side of the SWiM16. A Coax comes out of SWM1 of the SWiM16 and goes to the side port of the 8 way splitter and then you will have 8 output ports left to connect 8 coax cables which then can support 16 Tuners.
> 
> A Coax then comes out of SWM2 and goes to the side port of the other 8 way splitter which can then provide another 8 coax cables supporting 16 tuners (however you can only have a total of 12 tuners supported by MRV or at least that will show up in your Playlist).


Your information is a bit wrong. Each output of a SWM-16 supports 8 tuners. The only reason to connect an 8 way splitter is to connect up to 8 receivers (non-DVRs) or some combination of receivers, DVRs and broadband DECA. Your wording makes it sound like a SWM-16 can support up to 32 tuners.


----------



## jpitlick (Apr 19, 2007)

-Draino- said:


> Here's what happened. Old setup was HR24-500 with 2 BBC's, HR22-100 with 2 BBC's....rest of the receivers don't matter.
> 
> Of the 2 wires on the HR22-100, 1 was cut and used for the 29vdc the other one was used for the DECA to the receiver.
> 
> ...


There has to be at least one splitter. It is most likely outside near the SWM.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

-Draino- said:


> Here's what happened. Old setup was HR24-500 with 2 BBC's, HR22-100 with 2 BBC's....rest of the receivers don't matter.
> 
> Of the 2 wires on the HR22-100, 1 was cut and used for the 29vdc the other one was used for the DECA to the receiver.
> 
> ...


"Fixed it"


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

richierich said:


> ... A Coax then comes out of SWM2 and goes to the side port of the other 8 way splitter which can then provide another 8 coax cables supporting 16 tuners *(however you can only have a total of 12 tuners supported by MRV or at least that will show up in your Playlist)*.


How does the official "15 room" limit advertised by DirecTV for MRV equate to only a "12 tuner" limit?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

HoTat2 said:


> How does the official "15 room" limit advertised by DirecTV for MRV equate to only a "12 tuner" limit?


I've heard more than one number...but I know* I* will likely not be actually finding out the limit in person...


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

HoTat2 said:


> How does the official "15 room" limit advertised by DirecTV for MRV equate to only a "12 tuner" limit?


There seems to be some "weird stuff".
The SWiM-16 can easily feed a 15 room setup: 1 DVR and 14 clients.
The MRV/whole home DVR software seems to limit at displaying 10 DVRs [from what I've read, since I only have 3]


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Regardless, whether it's 10 receivers, 12, or 16, that's more than 99.99% of subscribers need.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

jpitlick said:


> Your information is a bit wrong. Each output of a SWM-16 supports 8 tuners. The only reason to connect an 8 way splitter is to connect up to 8 receivers (non-DVRs) or some combination of receivers, DVRs and broadband DECA. Your wording makes it sound like a SWM-16 can support up to 32 tuners.


Thanks for correcting my post as you are indeed correct and I am now enlightened!!!


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Regardless, whether it's 10 receivers, 12, or 16, that's more than 99.99% of subscribers need.


"Have" maybe
"Want" maybe not
"need", ... well.... :lol:


----------



## -Draino- (May 19, 2008)

jpitlick said:


> There has to be at least one splitter. It is most likely outside near the SWM.


Nope, none, nada except for the (2) 8-way splitters.....how do you figure?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

-Draino- said:


> Nope, none, nada.....how do you figure?


Each SWiM-16 has two outputs.
Each output requires a splitter to feed more than one receiver.
How do you figure?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

-Draino- said:


> Nope, none, nada *except for the (2) 8-way splitters*.....how do you figure?


That's how EVERYONE figures. :lol:


----------



## jpitlick (Apr 19, 2007)

-Draino- said:


> Here's what happened. Old setup was HR24-500 with 2 BBC's, HR22-100 with 2 BBC's....rest of the receivers don't matter.
> 
> Of the 2 wires on the HR22-100, 1 was cut and used for the 29vdc the other one was used for the DECA to the receiver.
> 
> ...





-Draino- said:


> Nope, none, nada except for the (2) 8-way splitters.....how do you figure?


I refer you to the bolded text above. I rest my case.


----------



## -Draino- (May 19, 2008)

jpitlick said:


> I refer you to the bolded text above. I rest my case.


:lol: EXCEPT was the key word!!!!


----------

